# Petsmart 5 gallon sale on tanks



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I was just browsing and saw this!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752372&lmdn=Category

That is a pretty good deal...And A neat looking tank.
29.99

Just thought I would share...:lol:

*EDIT*
My title is suposed to say...Petsmart sale on 5 gallon tanks haha


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Those are pretty cool tanks, thanks for sharing! And the shipping is only $5 for orders over $50!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Those arent half bad tanks, one issue I see with members is you cant divide it/the bow distorts the view a little.

I bet the pet perks card lowers it even more!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Oooh cool....I HATE the lid on that tank though. I have one and the lid is ridiculous. But totally worth$ 30! Wow! OH, its a GREAT tank otherwise...I love the led lighting


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahh I wonder if this is Canadian too?


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I was just looking at that tank last week and it was $44.99. I think I might pick it up now that the price is 15 dollars cheaper. Can't beat it at that price.


----------



## Kisa (Apr 16, 2011)

Littlebittyfish, that's the one I just bought this morning, lol. I actually really wanted the 3 gallon from them so it'd look nice side by side with my other betta, but the 5 gallon was $15 cheaper ^_^


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oohhhhhhh! so pretty! :O *wants, but can't afford*


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I picked one up today and should be setting it real soon. I just need to pick a heater up. Even though I wanted to put a King Betta in it. I think I will put a Crowntail in it for my wife.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

was it still on sale? I can't find the sale price on the website.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it was a memorial day sale


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahh Thanks!


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

O.O LED lights are awesome. I have a 20 gallon LED kit from marineland. The sale isn't in effect anymore.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess I lucked out and got it at the $30 price


----------

